# 2 Special Tactics Airmen Killed in Training Accident



## amorris127289 (Aug 3, 2015)

1 airman killed, another injured in training accident

Blue skies. Here's a toast....


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 3, 2015)

Let's hold this thread for a bit. The word is still being put through official channels.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 4, 2015)

UPDATE

Both families have been notified. 

2 Airmen assigned to the Air Force Special Operations Command were killed today during a military parachuting training event. 

Our entire community feels this loss. Per SOP, the names will not be released until 24 hours after notification of the next of kin. 

Fair winds, Brothers.


----------



## pardus (Aug 4, 2015)

My sincerest condolences to those left behind...


----------



## policemedic (Aug 4, 2015)

RIP


----------



## CDG (Aug 4, 2015)

RIP Brothers.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 4, 2015)

Rest In Peace and thank  you for your service!

My sincerest condolences to their families, friends, and unit.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Aug 4, 2015)

Rest well brothers


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Gents. Toughts and prayers out for all touched my this event.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 4, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 4, 2015)

RIP friends


----------



## RyanSC (Aug 4, 2015)

RIP brothers.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2015)

Blue skies, men.  Your tour is over, we have the watch.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 4, 2015)

Two airmen killed during parachute training identified

Sorry for the mega link. The AF has released the names of the two men killed.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 4, 2015)

My deepest condolences to the families and friends of the men left behind -


----------



## Dame (Aug 4, 2015)

Rest in peace.
No greater love... They gave all.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 4, 2015)

Damn...
Rest in peace Gentlemen.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 5, 2015)

Wing releases names of fatally injured Special Tactics Airmen > Air Force Special Operations Command > Article Display


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2015)

RIP brothers.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rest easy now Brothers. We have the watch.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 5, 2015)

RIP Sergeants.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 6, 2015)

Godspeed.


----------



## The Accountant (Aug 6, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Johca (Aug 7, 2015)

RIP, Blue Skies


----------



## Jäger (Aug 11, 2015)

Rest In Peace Warriors.


----------

